# Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Buy Gerbils - But Why Not Adopt?



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

August 22, 12:48 PM NY Shelter Pets Examiner Amy Sacks

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are big proponents of adoption; three of the couple's six children were adopted from orphanages around the world.

But when it comes to adding aquatic and four-legged members to their growing family, it seems the celebrity couple would rather buy from pet stores than adopt.

US magazine reports after arriving at their chateau in the South of France, Pitt and Jolie took sons Maddox, 8, and Pax, 5, to a local pet and garden shop to buy gerbils and goldfish on Thursday.

While at the Jardinerie du Centre Var pet shop, in Brignoles, France, Jolie reached into the cage to pet the gerbils while Pitt wandered the aisles.

The power couple reportedly bought a cage and other accouterments for their new pets.

Meanwhile, hundreds of gerbils are available for adoption across the U.S. on Petfinder.com.

Many gerbils become abandoned or homeless through no fault of their own every year.

Like puppies sold in pet stores that hail from puppy mills, many gerbils sold in pet shops come from gerbil farms, and sometimes from owners who didn't know their gerbil was expecting babies.

If you are buying a gerbil from a pet shop heres what to look for:

Avoid an untidy or dirty shop. A clean, tidy shop is often a good indication that the shop owners take pride in their shop and therefore are likely to take pride in the gerbils they sell. 
Know about gerbils before you go looking for one. Asking for information from the pet store staff will give you a good idea if they're knowledgeable.
Avoid buying a pregnant gerbil. Males and females should be housed in separate cages and staff should be able to tell the sex of the gerbils they are selling.
If you are not satisfied with the pet shop - find another one. It is no fun buying an unhealthy, pregnant or weakly gerbil and then dealing with the problems this presents afterwards.
And what about goldfish? While the fish popular with kids isn't readily available on Petfinder.com, they can sometimes be found on sites such as Craigslist.com or from hobby groups.

Maybe the couple deserves a pass for the goldfish but will opt next time to adopt a furry creature that needs a home.

What do you think? (Rhetorical question).







This adorable gerbil is up for adoption on petfinder.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I think parents are entitled to take there children to a pet/ garden centre and buy a hamster or fish without the press making a story out of it.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

can ya still win gold fish on the fair


----------



## Grinningcat (Aug 17, 2009)

This story makes me roll my eyes.

Yes, it would have been *better* if they adopted. But good grief! As long as the gerbils are well-cared-for, I see reason for the media making a to-do.

That said, I didn't know you could find gerbils on petfinder.com! Interesting!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow, the end is nigh. They bought a pet.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh wow, the end is nigh. They bought a pet.


LOL...Love it....
What the hell is wrong with people buying a pet?....Certainly not worthy of the media attention or a thread.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Love it....
> What the hell is wrong with people buying a pet?....Certainly not worthy of the media attention or a thread.


*counts down to Armageddon* I hope they don't forget to bring pestilince this time  

I'm sick of people telling me I am a horrible person/supporting BYB (seriously wtf my girl came from a good home!) simply because I did not choose to rescue her from a shelter.

I've recently rescued a kitten and Candy is a rescue dog. Why can't I or anyone else for that matter buy an animal that they want? They are giving an animal a loving home and that's all that matters.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> *counts down to Armageddon* I hope they don't forget to bring pestilince this time
> 
> I'm sick of people telling me I am a horrible person/supporting BYB (seriously wtf my girl came from a good home!) simply because I did not choose to rescue her from a shelter.
> 
> I've recently rescued a kitten and Candy is a rescue dog. Why can't I or anyone else for that matter buy an animal that they want? They are giving an animal a loving home and that's all that matters.


My thoughts exactly....I bought my kittens...oh bad me. :hand:
Ive had dogs from recues many years ago. Either way, these animals are already born and in this world, so all need homes.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My thoughts exactly....I bought my kittens...oh bad me. :hand:
> Ive had dogs from recues many years ago. Either way, these animals are already born and in this world, so all need homes.


My point exactly


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought Thea from a pet shop and technically my sister bought Leo from one as well. Does that mean I'm pure evil and have condemmed an innocent hamster and bunny in a rescue to death. Not everyone adopts from shelters and some people need to get over that fact.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

evil evil brand and angelina shoot them at dawn! 

Ive never rescued a small animal (hammy/gerbil e.t.c) put until here i didnt realise you could! As far as i know our local rescue is dog and cat only. Ive brought all my gerbils, hamsters, rats, mice, budgies from pet shops although i did "rescue" one budgie who they were going to send back as he had no wing feathers and was a sickly one  poor old boggie RIP


----------

